# Emergency, Annabelle is not doing good



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

Annabelle was lethargic and just laying around. I saw a drop of blood on her back where something bit her! Both eyes were swollen, one more than the other. Kate listened to her belly and it was gurgling so she said it was not colic. She called her vet and went and got her a shot. I thought maybe a wasp stung her. She is peeing and pooping and nursing. She is just standing around. Her breathing seems to be a little fast. Vet said take her in tomorrow if she is not better. What else could it be!


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Allergic reaction possibly. I'm probably not of much help. How much blood was on her back? I don't think a wasp would cause bleeding to show through her fur. Is she sweaty? What kind of shot was it?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Was it really warm today? Could have been from heat stress. But I haven't heard of that causing eye swelling..


----------



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

No it rained but not hard and I left them out. I think it was a steroid shot. Like a drop when a big horsefly bites.

It was a nice day, not hot or cold.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Thought it would be a steroid shot. I'll be surprised if they don't confirm allergic reaction. Good that you acted quickly. Is her swealling still receding? And she is still nursing?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

Hopefully the forums vet will see this soon, and be able to give you more information. Sorry I can't be of much more help.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

How is she Kim ? Hope she is feeling 100% in no time


----------



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

She is getting better, but she is still not herself.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm very Happy she is feeling better.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

How long ago did she have the shot ? It could also be a reaction to changes in the weather with spring fast approaching, pollen ect.

Give her a big hug from all of us on here



.

Keep us posted ill be checking in all day (whilst im working LOL )


----------



## Kim P (Apr 13, 2015)

She seems to be fine now. We went to eat and came back and she was laying down still. I moved them to their pen and she got up and ran. Chased her around the yard for a minute before she went in the pen. Swelling is gone. Maybe a spider bit her? I have never had snakes in my yard. What ever it was I am glad she is okay now. Scared us.


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Apr 13, 2015)

Great news Kim


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 13, 2015)

So glad she is better!!!


----------



## KLM (Apr 14, 2015)

Whew! Glad she is better!


----------



## Bonny (Apr 14, 2015)

Glad she is ok! That is scarey,


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 14, 2015)

Oh no I hope she continues to get better! I'm so sorry.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 14, 2015)

Whatever it was is gone. She was running and bucking and having a good time again today. Thanks every one.


----------



## chandab (Apr 14, 2015)

Your initial thought of a wasp sting or bug bite is likely right. Glad to hear she has recovered and is her spunky self again.


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 15, 2015)

Good!! : D


----------



##  (Apr 16, 2015)

Glad she is doing well, and sorry I was gone.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

Well Annabelle has had diarrhea for two days now! I talked to my vet. He said that sometimes foals drink too much milk and this will happen. He also said that the other vet should not have given her the steroid shot without seeing her. It worked though. I don't know that I am comfortable just waiting it out. She just had diarrhea again. She is weak. I feel like taking her to the other vet or giving her some peptobismal. What do you guys think? I am afraid that she is going to dehydrate.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 17, 2015)

Her diarrhea also could be because your mare is going through her foal heat. That's why they recommend worming the mare the day she foals.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2015)

I've had some other thoughts since we spoke, but hoping you were able to get her seen. Foals can crash remarkably quickly, and with her lethargic behavior and the amount of diarrhea she's had today, she could dehydrate so quickly. Please keep me posted, and I'm praying like mad!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

It is all good. Went to the equine vet. He gave her two shots. A little bit of antibiotic, steroid, and I guess Tylenol. She had 103.7 fever. She pooped on the door and floor! Lol. Easy specimen! Have to crush up an antibiotic pill twice a day and give her. Told us to go get yogurt or buttermilk and give her about 30 ml 3 or 4 times a day. Let him have an update Monday. I think I may just keep taking them there. Our kids played ball together and he actually only lives 1 mile from me. I started to drive to my other vets house but I know he was getting busy for the festival tomorrow. I wormed Patty the day After she foaled.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

Oh he said she was not dehydrated. He also told me that her grinding her teeth was another sign of her hurting or that something was going on.


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

I feel so blessed to have all the choices in vets. I was going to take her to the one who gave her the shot the other day but he was already gone.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2015)

I am so happy that you have an equine vet so close. That is a real blessing. So happy she's doing better!!


----------



## chandab (Apr 17, 2015)

I believe teeth grinding is a sign of ulcers, especially in foals. [The stress of the incident the other day, might have been enough to start ulcers. The yogurt might help with ulcers, but I think it's more of a probiotic.] I don't know what you'd give to a foal, so talk to your vet about ulcer meds for a foal. Biosponge is a good choice to help with diarrhea (I know you can order it on-line, but it might be available in feed stores or from the vet). Make sure Patty's salt block is out of Annabelle's reach at least for a few weeks, foals sometimes fixate on them and then get diarrhea from licking them too much (seems to happen a lot with stalled foals, they get bored).

All I can think of at the moment. [About time to go feed my crew.]


----------



## bevann (Apr 17, 2015)

I have used Aloe Vera juice for ulcers and stomach soothing many times.About 6 cc in a syringe and squirt in mouth 2 times daily.ask your vet but it can't hurt.I have also used it myself as a stomach.worked great You can get it at pharmacies or Walmart-get the unflavored kind.Hope your baby is better


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

I just gave her some yogurt. She liked it okay I guess. I only gave her 20 ml. She seemed full. When we got back from the vet Patty was running around crazy! When she saw Annabelle she really went crazy! Got Annabelle back in the yard and she went straight to her momma and started nursing. We were only gone about an hour at the max. I am going to move the salt and mineral blocks.


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

I hope she is better. Great that you took her to the vet. Aloe vera is great for ulcers. And I think everyone has been giving great advice. I hope this ends up in the nailed down part of the forum. ( can't think of the name right now)

*pinned


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

Lol being sick has left my brain a bit scattered/really useless


----------



## Kim P (Apr 17, 2015)

Hope you get to feeling better Rebecca. What have you got?


----------



## lkblazin (Apr 17, 2015)

I have know idea. Its a cold I think. But I have blisters...on my throat ewwww. So I hope just a cold. I feel a lot better today though. Just hot flashs, headaches you know the fun stuff


----------

